# Accidental discharge printing result via plastisol transfers



## euclidwoodland (Mar 28, 2016)

I am relatively new to heat pressing and plastisol transfers, and want to see if someone can help me out...

I was messing around one day, trying to achieve different results with my heat press, and accidentally got an effect similar to that of discharge screen printing, where there is virtually no hand whatsoever and the ink feels like it's part of the garment. The problem is, I can't remember what I did, and would like to achieve this result again. Hopefully this makes sense, and maybe someone can help me figure out how I achieved this result?

Click here to see what i'm talking about:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....869687971300.2484242.12927674&type=3&theater


----------



## AZArt (Dec 20, 2016)

Your image isn't viewable.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yup your content is not available right now.


----------



## euclidwoodland (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's what I'm talking about...


----------

